# Hmmmmmz....



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

what is this? lol



















Thanks in advance


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like a Tooyoungochromis sp. idon'tknowwhatitisyeti


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like a Protomelas species. Let it grow, yo.


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's some somewhat better pix of it (the first ones I took with my cell phone). It's starting to get some color in his face even though the digicam didn't really pick it up...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Did you buy as a random unnamed fish? May just be a mix of Protomelas that you will never be sure of... might be poorly bred or mixed "Red Empress".

Maybe close to a Protomelas spilonotus type, mouth may not be right.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1359

What he is Not... not a well bred Red Empress, nor a Taiwan reef, nor a Spilonotus Tanzania, nor a Tangerine Tiger, nor a Ndwie, nor an Ornatus.

There are dozens of less common Protomelas. But if you bought unnamed I would think the chance of being one of those to be very little.


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

It was labeled as a Haplochromis Insignis. I googled it on my phone and came up with Protomelas Insignis and Protomelas Spilonotus (which Hap. Insignis is sometimes sold under). I figured whatever it must be I'd win ecause Iliked both of them. lol But when I did more research when I got home I kinda had second thoughts aout what it might actually, especially since ithasn't colored up yet...hence why I created this thread. Like I said before, there are some blue line/specs starting to show in his face even though they didn't really show up in the pix.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Haplochromis Insignis is usually the trade name for Protomelas sp. Spilonotus Tanzania.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1360

He could be. Usually the mid side stripe is more broken up than that. See if he colors up like that with a deep yellow belly.

I had a few once, they were very mild mannered, and oddly prefered to stay in the upper half of the tank. They had no interest in the floor or rocks most of the time.


----------



## DCEyeBiter (Sep 7, 2008)

And that's where this one stays....he loves hanging around the intake valve on the filter. lol...Occasionally he gets chased aroudn by the fryeri but for the most part he's ok.


----------

